# How to calibrate My measurement Microphone



## astillstone (Mar 16, 2013)

I have purchased a dbx RTA-M microphone, but I don't know if it is calibrated. I just got a calibration file for DBX RTA-M, but I don't know how to use it. Would anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

astillstone said:


> I have purchased a dbx RTA-M microphone, but I don't know if it is calibrated. I just got a calibration file for DBX RTA-M, but I don't know how to use it. Would anyone help me? Thanks!


Contact or post to Herb from Cross - Spectrum about calibration, he has a thread here.

He most likely will be able to calibrate it for you.


----------

